# Suggest a vfm psu for my system



## zafar khan (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello, so my corsair rm 450(got it through rma corsair vx450 my old  psu) stopped functioning properly ( system not powering on with gfx card).
time to buy a new psu. 
Can you suggest me a good, efficient, value for money psu for my system ( strictly budget options preffered around 1500 of possible) 

extreme power calculator results :  Minimum PSU Wattage:	223 W
 Recommended : 273 W


Pc specs : cpu - intel core i3 530
mobo - intel dh55pj 
gfx - msi radeon 5770
ram - 2gb
hdd - 320gb sata

how about this one : Antec BP350PS 350 Watt PSU: Amazon.in: Electronics

would it be able to suffice my pc power needs with reliable and efficient power supply ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

Antec BP350PS 350w PSU is enough for your setup. Go with it.


----------



## zafar khan (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Antec BP350PS 350w PSU is enough for your setup. Go with it.



any other suggestions ? cheaper perhaps ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2015)

^^ you will not get anything cheaper with better quality than that.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe antec bp300p if you can find it, seems to out of stock on ecommerce sites.


----------



## zafar khan (Jul 21, 2015)

Bought antec bp 350 ...
How's the after sales service of antec ? And wat about rma policy?


----------

